# Question about Celexa and IBS Audio 100



## 20968 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi there,I would really like help with this worry of mine, it could just be nothing - but it keeps niggling at me so I posted it ;-)In the beginning of my IBS days I was IBS-D. However, after going on a course of Celexa which lowered my anxiety a lot (GAD), I now have changed the opposite to IBS-C! My main question is this: in the Audio programme 100 (Session 2 - gut speed) - should I be aiming to speed up or slow down my gut (peristalsis)? Does the drug come into this somehow? Or am I worrying unnecessarily ;-)Many thanks for any comments,Jeremy Smith.UK


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jeremy,Welcome to the BB and thank you for your post.Don't be too concerned at this point regarding the symptoms swinging from IBS D to C - this sometimes happens with folks on the program as your body begins to balance the motility speed. From what I have read about it, Celexa does not appear to have C as a side effect, but there is mention of "dry mouth" with some users, and this sometimes can equate to going more to the C side, but that may not necessarily be the cause.But as far as your question, don't worry about aiming for one motility speed or another - the sessions are geared to address the subconscious mind - the brain-gut connection - and you do not have to "actively" participate in that part as your body will sort it out for you - the motility adjustments happen "automatically" - most likely you have changed in part, due to this adjustment in motility balance. Just continue on the program and just listen to session 2 without worry and know that your body most likely will balance things as needed and work along with the Celexa too. Be gentle and patient with yourself - just persevere and keep with it. And no worries! Let us know if you have any other questions or concerns, but you should be fine and you are taking a holistic approach.All best wishes to you - tara!


----------



## 20968 (Apr 29, 2006)

Marilyn,Wow thanks for the advice, you have really calmed my worries about Session 2. I always over-analyse everything too much - I just gotta go with it. Heres hoping I get my IBS under control, as it certainly can be a very frustrating condition.Thanks for your time,Jeremy.


----------

